# goat and wagon supplies



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i am planning to go on a nomadic "spree" over the summer. i am a senior this year and would like to be free for a bit before i hunker down and jump into the wild blue yonder of "adult life". i can't find a wagon that suits my needs so i have decided to build one myself. i am pretty handy and i have drawn up a lot of plans. i am looking for harness' and wheels and milk crates... those are top of the "where-in-the-world-will-i-get-this" list


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

You can try to salvage some wheels from old garden carts or you can buy them new. Here is a place that sells basic types of cart wheels. http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/ ... 041+771050

I'd recommend adding your own inner tubes in these because cart wheels are notorious for leaking air.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

A wheel is not a wheel....

If you are building this yourself, are you planning to travel on paved roads or otherwise.

Solid wheels are best for pavement since they will offer the least rolling resistance, but they will be the least comfortable, so you would want a suspension system of some sort.

Inflated and balloon type tires require more effort to roll but may offer more comfort without suspension. 

What weight will they carry?

Do you want to buy or scrounge? 

I have a canoe carrier with small bicycle type tires, probably good for a small person alone, two would make a fine small wagon. Motorcycle tires might work. Golf Cart tires. Heck even wooden wagon wheels made from scratch ;-)

I doubt you will find many labeled as "Goat cart tires... one size fits all" but try Harbor Freight for a variety of wheels.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

Rex said:


> You can try to salvage some wheels from old garden carts or you can buy them new. Here is a place that sells basic types of cart wheels. http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/ ... 041+771050
> 
> I'd recommend adding your own inner tubes in these because cart wheels are notorious for leaking air.


ya, i like the solid rubber one, and only $10!
what about the axle? that is the other part i don't know about...


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Read the description on the wheels you want and see what diameter axle it takes. Most metal supply companies sell plain round steel stock in all diameters that would work well for an axle. You'll have to figure out how to attach the axle to the cart then slide the wheels on each end. I'd recommend having a friend weld some plates on the axle so you can bolt it to the cart. keeping the plates as close to the wheels as possible will help keep the axle from bending.


----------



## imported_Bambi (Aug 25, 2009)

We tried the solid rubber wheel years ago, it does not hold up to the side pressure ,makes the rubber crack and fall off. When you take a turn there is a great deal of pressure on the outside of the tire. You might try Gemplers for wheels . They have a pretty good selection of wheels.

Happy driving!

Bambi


----------



## Packfish (Dec 18, 2009)

Just got back from Ohio- you should talk to so of the Amish- those are sweet carriages that they make.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

yeah, i was thinking of a flat wagon. kinda like this: 
http://www.lakeshoreiron.com/images/buc ... -large.gif
but without the seat in front and lower


----------



## gina (Jul 28, 2013)

I am interested in teaching my goat to pull a loaded wagon, so he can haul things around for me. Do you know were I could find a place that sells a work wagons?


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Hoggers is a good company for things like wagons.

http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Carts-and-Wagons/


----------



## gina (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks I will check them out.


----------

